# Help getting over fear of circular saw!



## hondo13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
So I'm 15 years old and I've just started woodworking, I just thought it would be a good hobby for me and so far it has been, except for one thing, the circular saw. We have a really old circular saw that I have never used and plan to never use as it's really old and I don't trust it. But about 2 months ago I bought myself a new Dewalt one, the Dewalt DWE575. It is still in the box, I didn't even take of the plastic packaging it came in. I've done some research on circular saws and from what I've seen I'm extremely scared to use it, I don't want at such a young age or really at any age but especially so young to have an accident and leave me crippled or without a finger to two. Is my fear irrational? If it is could you please provide me with some tips as to how to safely use a circular saw like where to stand how to hold it and anything else I need to know, also I mainly will be using it to rip plywood as I don't have a table saw! Thanks!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> I don t know your financial situation, but encourage your desire for woodworking and respect for safety. I believe track saws are much safer, and probably a wise investment if you plan to work with plywood often.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The only way is to use the thing… see if someone around (family, neighbor, shop teacher at school, etc…) can give you some hands on guidance. Circular saws are pretty safe as far as fingers are concerned. Keeping stuff out from the path of the blade UNDER what you are cutting is probably the most important aspect of it's use.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Two hands on that thing at all times
Worry about your leg more than your fingers
Always keep in mind where you are going with it
After you finish a cut, let it come to a COMPLETE STOP before you do anything else
And second getting someone with some experience to show you how! It's a safe tool to use if you do it right.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

DOn't get over your fear. You need to be respectful of the tool so you pay attention to it and use it properly. If you are so afraid of it you can't safely use it because you are shaking or unable to focus on the task, then find a new hobby.

A circular saw is not particularly dangerous compared to other saws. The nice thing is your hand is always in the same spot relative to the blade, vs. a table saw where you hand moves toward the blade, even if you use push sticks. The down side is you can't see the blade.

Couple of tips in no particular order
1. Support your work on saw horses or something sacrificial like those big foam insulation boards
2. Reduce your depth of cut so it will go fully through the material, but not much more. 
3. Keep the power cord behind the saw. Never cut towards the cord. 
4. Keep your legs, arms, knees, thighs, shins, etc. above the table. That is where the blade ISNT
5. Build yourself a straight line jig. It makes it like a track saw in that you can line up your jig with marks on your material, and it helps you cut a straight line. Super easy to make out of plywood. YouTube it and you'll see.

Track saws are nice, but a lot of them are meant mainly for sheet goods, which means they don't have enough depth of cut for 2×4s or other things. You can get them that go deeper, but you pay more too. Your circular saw will work great for lots of things once you figure it out.

Brian


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

There's a fine line between between fear and a heathy respect for a saw. Personally when I was ur age I went a long time without a table saw. I used my dads 30year old (at that time) craftsman circular saw. I now hav and lov my table saw. That being said a circular saw is easier to handle for me to cut large sheets. 
Here is some tips
1:If u just need plywood turned into a couple 2ftX8ft sheets (or something similar) the lumber store will generally do it for little to no charge
2:if your cutting a 3/4inch board u don't need the blade sticking out from the saw over 7/8s of an inch. That way it gives a clean cut and if u saw over a leg or tailgate/bedrail (I've done that a lot) then u only leave a 1/8inch cut 
3: when u get ur saw in a bind don't try to cut through it just stop, reposition whatever ur working on An go again 
4:use a sharp blade An cut slow 
5:get some nice clear safety glasses and cut resistant gloves 
Also a jig saw will do much of what a circular saw will it will just take a lot longer


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Much of this is already mentioned, be sure what you are cutting is well supported and held in place where it won't move as you are cutting. As someone new to circ saws, you need both hands on the saw…so, you won't have free hand to hold material being cut.

As you make cut, guide saw as straight as possible. Going crooked will bind up and try to kick saw backwards. Mark a straight line to follow or use a guide. For long longs, a straight board clamped to material will work. For cross cutting lumber, a speed square works great.

Be sure to wear safety glasses, ear protection and if in confined a space dust mask/respiratory.

A jigsaw is less intimidating and might help you over fear of power saws. It will not cut near as straight but they are useful for cutting curves into plywood, etc.


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

Fear is a healthy thing.

I assume you are talking about a "Skill saw". I haven't heard of them causing a tremendous number of injuries. Table saws, angle grinders, belt sanders, lathes and other tools seem to cause more.

What you should do is look at what goes in to a safe cut and what can go wrong, then concentrate on developing safe habits.

I think the Skill saw is pretty safe because it has a spring loaded blade guard, if it gets away from you, the guard will close and greatly reduce the chance of injury. Some cuts require holding the guard back by hand to start but as long as you don't disable the guard somehow, it will work as intended.

The amount of strength required to hold the saw securely is not too bad, it's not like trying to hang on to a Hole Hawg. They just don't have a ton of torque. A couple years ago I was making some big cuts with a beam saw which is a 14" version of a Skill saw. It was pretty easy to control so if you are using standard size, it's like nothing.

One thing a lot of Skill saws are used for is cutting 2×4 and other dimensional lumber for framing. You are not going to get confident with the tool by talking so find a 2×4 with no nails and use the saw to cut it in to 6" lengths. That is a very easy cut, it won't pinch on the blade and the cut is almost over as soon as you begin.

After you are comfortable with that, find some plywood to cut. Don't start with a whole sheet, try to start with a 12-18" cut. The important thing is once you start you are pretty much committed to finish, don't try to stop in the middle of a cut (you can do that but skip it for now). Don't be too anxious and try to push the saw faster than it will cut. A little slow is better than too fast but the saw will cut pretty fast. One thing the saw won't like is twisting it sideways in the cut so keep it pretty straight.

Once you get comfortable with that, you should have developed some feel for the tool.

While a track saw is a better tool for cutting full sheets of plywood, lots of plywood sheets get freehand cut with a Skill saw. That is a cut that is too long to do in one continuous motion, you are going to have to move yourself during the cut. You will still do it in one cut, you just have to learn to keep the saw still in the cut while you adjust your position, then keep going.

If you have a healthy fear and respect for the tool you can use it safely.

If you convince yourself that the tool is going to hurt you, it surely will. I see some people hold a tool like it is a dirty diaper, that will get you hurt.

These days I suggest watching YouTube videos of what you want to do and always have a plan before you cut.

You can learn just about any hand power tool that way.

So concentrate on safety, have a healthy fear but be confident and have a plan for every cut.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

> Fear is a healthy thing.
> 
> I assume you are talking about a "Skill saw". I haven t heard of them causing a tremendous number of injuries. Table saws, angle grinders, belt sanders, lathes and other tools seem to cause more.
> 
> ...


I think you are referring to a circular saw, skil is a brand , skill is something you need to prevent injuries with a circular saw. There is no way you can compare the injuries of a belt sander to a circular saw. Circular saw injuries are very common, most of the time do to a pinched blade or someone wiring/taping the blade guard open. the blade guard can stick open by itself if a spring is wore out.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

One other thing. When using ANY tool make sure the tool, cord or outlet has a good ground so that if u cut into the cord it'll trip a breaker an not zap u.


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

Well a beam saw is a circular saw as is a radial arm saw, this is a tissue/kleenex argument and evidently my auto correct makes Skil in to Skill.

If you say "I have a Skil saw", people will know what you mean even if the saw is a DeWalt.

Personally, I have never been injured by a Skil saw but I have lost some knuckle flesh and fingerprints to a belt sander. I have had a belt sander throw pieces half way across a shop too. Not that belt sanders are particularly dangerous, it is just moving that abrasive much closer to your hands than a saw blade should ever be.

I must have missed all of those common Skil saw injuries because I have never heard a first or second hand account of one.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I watched some cutting plywood have the cut bind and the saw went backwards right up his leg. Kind of like a kickback on a tablesaw, but with a hand held saw, the saw moves into the work instead of the work moving into the saw.
I recommend someone that has experience show you how to use the saw. Two hands, and keeping the cord out of the way is good advise. Also, never being directly behind the cut is also good advise.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hondo, where are you? You need to find someone to show you hands on how to use the saw. You also need a sheet goods frame to lay panels on and support them when cutting.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

hondo13,

I applaud to interest in woodworking. I find it a very persoannly gratifying hobby and with the right skills and experience, it could probably provide a decent living.

I would say your fear of the circular saw is irrational if you are paralized by fear. The tool is dangerous when improperly used for sure, but it can definitely be operated safely.

My first tip is to keep the new Dewalt in the plastic bag until you have read through and understood the manual that came with the saw. It includes safety, operation, and maintenance information, all of which should be taken literally and seriously. If you are like me, it may take several readings before it is fully understood. Also, having the tool nearby when reading the manual allows you to look at the tool and thus understand the manual a little better.

As mentioned, there are a number of YouTube videos regarding circular saw safety. I only looked at one, which I found authoritative, understandable, and comprehensive. I highly recommend viewing this video several times. It throws a lot of info at you during its 25 minute run time. It is produced by the Power Tool Institute.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t&p=circular+saw+safety+video#id=1&vid=84ef9fb42b6e7e2d4ef4d9db9e27a8a3&action=click

When you get around to using the saw to cut plywood, some use a 1" or 2" thick by 4' x 8' Styrofoam board available at the Home Center for support of the plywood. The foam board can be placed on the floor and the plywood on the foam board. After the depth of cut on the saw is set, the plywood can be cut. The saw blade will lightly score the foam board as the cut is made. This method provides complete support of the plywood during and after the cut. It also allows you to stand or kneel on the plywood to make the cut and thereby over-reaching to finish the cut. Overreaching during a cut puts you off balance and invites Mr. Trouble into your life.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

Hammer Thumb said - "I recommend someone that has experience show you how to use the saw."

I third, fourth, and fifth this, really. It's a pretty safe tool, but it does have a spinning blade and getting some basic instruction from someone experienced with the tool is a great idea. Since I don't know anything about your experience level with any tools or related skills, this would be my only recommendation as a result of you having a healthy fear/respect (not a bad thing) of the tool.


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't think this has been mentioned:

Make sure your blade is mounted properly…..you'd be surprised at how easy it is to put the blade on backwards.

ALWAYS keep a sharp blade on the saw. You will know when it's dull….burning wood has an unpleasant, distinctive odor. A dull blade will also increase the risk of kick-back. Circular saw blades are cheap….plan on buying a few. If you're cutting plywood, the more teeth….the better.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I think there's been some great advice given in this thread.

If I could add one thing. I've been a wood worker since I was 15, I've always hated circular saws, and I do not own one today. I have a fully outfitted shop and can make pretty much any cut I need to make on all kinds of wood etc..but I do not own a circular saw.

My advice, go ahead and find a table saw in your budget and learn to use it. Yes, it'll be bigger and more expensive than a circular saw, but it will be far more useful and between your table saw, a jig saw, miter chop saw and a hand saw, you do almost anything.

Keep your fear and your caution close, respect your tools but do not let your fear stop you. Take your time between cuts, set them up properly and support your work and either way, you'll be fine.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Lots of great advice here. I would reiterate that for plywood, you can typically get them to cut it for you at the lumberyard. I know the big box stores will give you 2 free cuts (I believe they'll do more if you ask as long as you don't ask for too many).

Also, have you considered hand-tools? I am primarily a hand tool guy, and though ripping plywood with a hand saw can be a little tedious, it is satisfying when you're done. Added bonus: Unlike power tools, the moment you cut yourself, the blade always stops moving.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

One point about circular saw use that wasn't mentioned relates to supporting a cut off, such as when cutting off 2 or 3 feet from the end of a board. In a word: DON'T. Lots of times a friend, meaning to be helpful, will support the end of the board as you near the end of the cut. Ask him (or her) not to. Just let the board drop to the ground on its own.

Trying to support the board like that can cause a kick back. As you read in one post above, that can be dangerous. I have rarely had it happen, but I am aware of the danger, and am always more cautious when I recognize that possibility. If a kickback should occur, immediately release the trigger, which will stop it before it can do any harm.

Cutting on a styrofoam panel is good technique, for the reasons mentioned above. In that case, don't worry about the off-cut, it will take care of itself. Sometimes you have to stop in middle of the cut for some reason. Before resuming cutting, back up (the saw) a little bit, so the teeth aren't engaged with the wood when you start up again. Same advice applies when starting a cut-don't engage the teeth until the blade is up to speed.

Several people suggested having the blade set just deep enough to cut through the material. Good idea, except that it makes it harder to follow a straight line. In fact, you can cut gentle curves that way (not a beginner technique, though).

If you look through the suggestions above, you will witness years of experience, all of it based on mistakes and blunders we have all made. (I myself have made all of the mistakes that I mention-but have never suffered any significant injury).

Eventually you will gain confidence and skill. Don't relax to the point where you are using the saw to trim your toenails, however, no matter how good you get. But if you must do that, be sure to keep both hands on the saw.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Or, as many heard for years… 

"Before we use any power tools, let's take a moment to talk about shop safety. Be sure to read, understand, and follow all the safety rules that come with your power tools. Knowing how to use your power tools properly will greatly reduce the risk of personal injury. And remember this: there is no more important safety rule than to wear these - safety glasses."



> My first tip is to keep the new Dewalt in the plastic bag until you have read through and understood the manual that came with the saw. It includes safety, operation, and maintenance information, all of which should be taken literally and seriously. If you are like me, it may take several readings before it is fully understood. Also, having the tool nearby when reading the manual allows you to look at the tool and thus understand the manual a little better.
> 
> - JBrow


----------



## hondo13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your amazing input, I'm still alitle nervous to use the saw right now but when I do feel totally sure about it with a healthy fear, but a fear that won't cause more harm than good I have enough information here to guide me. I cannot thank you all enough for the help. 
Thanks,
hondo13


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

A good healthy dose of respect for any power tool is necessary. You don't have to fear the tool but respect what it is and what it can do. Always remember the old woodworking saying when you are doing something with a power tool: "if you think that the action is dangerous, then it probably is". All the advice that you received here is good, especially remembering that there can be kickback with a circular saw too. It is just that the whole saw will kick back and not the material. Make sure your material to be cut is on a stable surface and is anchored. Try to use both hands as much as possible with a firm grip; watch your depth of cut; stand to the side behind the saw opposite of the blade; and watch the cord. I have seen old timers who have used a circular saw for hours and hours cut a cord if they are not paying attention.
You are starting on a hobby that will last you a lifetime, and will not only be enjoyable, but also very useful as you go through life. Does your school offer any industrial arts classes? Not totally necessary, but you can receive some good training and get credits at the same time. Or you can look to the local Vo Tech schools for some very useful training. Also, maybe you could "apprentice" for a local contractor etc. part time during school and during the summer. Unfortunately sometimes you will learn more as to what not to do as you will learn good techniques; but then again, that is all part of the learning process. Good Luck, Work Safely and Have Fun!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Truthfully, its all good, but all the "advice" in the world is not as good as someone actually showing you how to use the saw. I did this with all 3 of my boys by the time they were 12 they could use a circ saw with a square guide.

Does your school have a shop class? Or is there a vo-tech class you can take in carpentry?

If there's a house being built around you, ask one of the carpenters if you can watch because you want to learn. Who knows where that could lead to?

Carpentry is a form of ww'ing and IMO is an essential pre-req before you get into building fine furniture. I think you're starting out the right way.

And remember there's a big difference between being scared vs. respecting a power tool.

The main safety issue with a circ saw is kickback and binding. Eventually its going to happen but the biggest thing to remember is never, ever, stand directly behind a circular saw when cutting and never try to cut wood unless it is firmly secured. Always think about where your free hand is and always think about the cut off before you start cutting.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the Op should be more concerned about his lungs and eyes.Side winder saw are pretty safe but very limited.
Plus fingers grow back don't they?Maybe not I'm not a doctor.
Good luck with your hobby.

Aj


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The first thing I would do is find a place that teaches woodworking such as a community college or high school and sign up. There you will learn safety and become acquainted with many types of saws and other tools. It really starts with observation of others using tools, but there is a right way and a wrong way. A school will teach you the "right way". Using the saw the right way and without any bad experiences, you will soon lose your initial fear.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Lots of good tips mentioned in previous comments. Probably the most important one is having an experienced person show you the proper way to use your saw. Check around the website and see if the is another member that lives close enough to you that may help you learn about your saw. If you're close to me send me a PM, I'll be glad to help. You can bring your saw or use mine. I have, and use the same saw.

Here's something else you may want to consider…



















I don't know what the intended purpose of this gadget is or what it's called. I got it from a friend that deals in scrape metal. I saw it and recognized that it would be a better way to cut plywood etc… than traditional sawhorses. It is also great for making a quick work table at the job site, etc….

I do know that a couple months after acquiring this thing I saw a similar version for sale at a Lowes stores. An accessory you may want to consider.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I second all the above, I feel the same way about a table saw but I still use one. I don't let fear control me but I respect the tool and am very cautious. Use the saw the more you use it the more comfortable you will be with it


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I second all the above, I feel the same way about a table saw but I still use one. I don't let fear control me but I respect the tool and am very cautious. Use the saw the more you use it the more comfortable you will be with it


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Gargey..?


----------

